

The Mother of All Demos - replete
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mother_of_All_Demos

======
replete
Here's a 24 minute highlight reel of the actual demo from '68 of NLS:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCGFadV4FqU2yAqCzKaxn...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCGFadV4FqU2yAqCzKaxnKKXgnJBUrKTE)

~~~
replete
Teleconferenced Paired-programming (!):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI8r8D46JOY&list=PLCGFadV4Fq...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI8r8D46JOY&list=PLCGFadV4FqU2yAqCzKaxnKKXgnJBUrKTE&index=8)

